# Euro 2004 on Directv?



## F Sanderson

Does anyone know if Directv will be broadcasting the Euro 2004 soccer tournament later this year? They did have a Euro 2000 ppv package that showed all the games live for I think $150.


----------



## ravinpat

F Sanderson said:


> Does anyone know if Directv will be broadcasting the Euro 2004 soccer tournament later this year? They did have a Euro 2000 ppv package that showed all the games live for I think $150.


t

Hi I spoke with Setlanta sports and I don't think they are going to have the first round matches on Directtv. They will be on PPV. They did however say that the QTR Final matches on would be on Direct TV. I think they are still trying to work out the details.


----------



## F Sanderson

I e-mailed Setanta Sports and Directv with the same question, will Directv be offering Euro 2004 the same as they did for Euro 2000?(all of the games live) Setanta said "yes" and Directv said they still have no info at this time. Maybe it's still to early.


----------



## F Sanderson

Yes! they will all be available for $179.
http://setanta.com/sport//Euro_2004.htm


----------



## ravinpat

Thats great news if that happens, I checked Direct TV website and didn't see anything yet though.


----------



## MARKO P

It will happen the deal was just finalized. Don't expect to see advertising this early, it's still more than 4 months away. Directv wants you to spend money on other programming until then.


----------



## ravinpat

I did e-mail direct tv and recieved this message back from them. They still don't know if they have it or not, I sure hope they do. I am dying to see England vs France.

Dear Ravin,

Thank you for writing DIRECTV. We currently do not have information on 
the European summer soccer schedule. We are always looking for ways to 
enhance our services. Your suggestions are valuable and we use them to 
judge interest in various programming sources. 

We have forwarded your comments to our programming department. However, 
as it is DIRECTV policy not to disclose information about upcoming 
programming until it is officially announced, we cannot provide you with any information today. Please continue to visit our web site at 
DIRECTV.com for the latest information about our services. 


Sincerely,

Esme
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## Art

does anybody know if Dish are planning to carry ESPN Deportes in the nearest future?

Deportes will be covering soccer European Champions league games (tons of them) beginning this month. Any suggestions on what a Dishnetwork subscriber can do to get that channel?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ziaka

According to Setanta Sports (http://www.setanta.com/sport/Euro_2004.htm), DirecTV has agreed to carry the Euro 2004 PPV package. Dishnetwork however has decided not to offer it as of yet:

Dish Network has not yet decided to carry the Euro 2004. Dish Network, like other broadcasters, gets what they believe their customers demand. If you'd like to see this programming on Dish Network, feel free to call and let them know you'd like to see the Euro 2004 in your home! (from Setanta's web site)


----------



## PSB

Nice Pic. Ziaka! "Music is the best"

I look forward to seeing england getting beat, it never fails to give me immense pleasure!


----------



## ravinpat

This is an entirely different England team. They are are young and have a ton of experience. This team can and will go a long way in this tournament.


----------



## Ziaka

Here is information received from the soccertv newsletter:

Euro 2004
---------

Setanta Sport holds exclusive US TV distribution rights in all languages. All 31 matches will be available via residential pay-per-view (DirecTV, iNDemand) and closed-circuit TV.

Residential pay-per-view will cost $19.95 per match ($24.95 for the 
final) or $179 for all matches.

Telecasts on FOX Sports World (US) will be delayed by a minimum of 72 hours.

All 31 matches will air in Canada on TSN and RDS.
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Still no news if Dishnetwork will show the games live, but it appears that Fox Sports World will have delayed broadcasts.


----------



## ravinpat

Well this is just about official, I checked Direct TV website and they have the package listed but without the price yet. 




EURO 2004™ is not available at this time.
Please check back closer to the start of the season. 

Time Zone 

Prime Time 

PM 

Eastern Prime Time PM 
The Package 

How to Order 

Questions 
Q: Which games will be available with Euro 2004™? 
A: All 31 matches from the tournament are included in Euro 2004™, including the championship game. 

- First Round Matches: Saturday, June 12 - Wednesday, June 23, 2004 
- Quarter Finals: Thursday, June 24 - Sunday, June 27 
- Semi Finals: Wednesday, June 30 - Thursday, July 1, 2004 
- Championship Match: Sunday, July 4, 2004


Q: On which channels are Euro 2004™ games broadcast? 
A: All Euro 2004™ matches can be found on DIRECTV channels 719-720.


Q: Where can I find a schedule for Euro 2004™ games? 
A: A current schedule can be found on DIRECTV channel 220.






Q: Which Euro 2004™ games will be subject to blackouts? 
A: None of the Euro 2004™ games will be limited by blackouts. If you purchase the package, you’ll see them all.




Sports subscriptions cannot be canceled, transferred, refunded, or credited (in part or in whole) after the season starts. To receive sports programming, a DIRECTV subscription is required and all DIRECTV Receivers must be continuously connected to the same land-based phone line. Commercial locations require an appropriate license agreement. Commercial signal theft is subject to civil and criminal penalties.


----------



## MARKO P

It's nice to have this finally confirmed.
http://www.directvsports.com/Subscriptions/Euro/


----------



## Guest

Hi I am from the UK so i am unfamiliar with Direct TV, is this available in most good sports bars, as I am in florida during Euro 2004 and desperately need to see my team in action.
I would gladly pay the bar owner if it is PPV, but do many bars have direct tv over there?


----------



## Guest

Does anyone have any info about Copa America in July? Direct TV??


----------



## Art

davelouden said:


> Hi I am from the UK so i am unfamiliar with Direct TV, is this available in most good sports bars, as I am in florida during Euro 2004 and desperately need to see my team in action.
> I would gladly pay the bar owner if it is PPV, but do many bars have direct tv over there?


both Dish and DirecTV, as well as some cable networks will be showing all Euro04 games live. You just walk in into pretty much any British or Irish pub to watch those games. Call them up in advance just to make sure if they'll be showing those games, everybody would know it by now.


----------



## Guest

Aman said:


> Does anyone have any info about Copa America in July? Direct TV??


All Copa America games are live on either Univision or Telefutura. Univision has 9 games (final, 2 semis, 3 quarters, 3 group) and Telefutura has 17 games. Don't know anything about English language telecasts. Maybe FSW will pick up delayed rights.

Russ


----------



## DISHjanitor

Besides PPV, 5 live games will be on Fox Sports World and Fox Sports Espanol (so far I know of Denmark vs Italy, Croatia vs France, Italy vs Sweden). All quarters and semis will be on with a 5-day tape-delay and the final with a 3-day delay.


----------



## poopoo

owlbaby said:


> I look forward to seeing england getting beat, it never fails to give me immense pleasure!


True, very true!

When ESPN2 mentiones "Available for Int'l audiences only" how cna we get this channel?


----------



## ravinpat

Dave hey I am from England to, been here for a while now. Try going to this website.

http://linux967.dn.net/setanta/jsp/NA_venues.jsp

If you put the Post code of where your at in Florida it should tell you the closest pub.

As for the rest of you lot, its going to be a while in this tournament before you see England lose.


----------



## Guest

DISHjanitor said:


> Besides PPV, 5 live games will be on Fox Sports World and Fox Sports Espanol (so far I know of Denmark vs Italy, Croatia vs France, Italy vs Sweden). All quarters and semis will be on with a 5-day tape-delay and the final with a 3-day delay.


Is the 5 live games on Fox Sport World free? If not, How much it cost and how to get it? Thanks!!

Mchn


----------

